# Roof rack w/ basket and trailer hitch?



## Sevenbridgesangler (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey all im looking at purchasing a roof rack with a basket and a trailer hitch for a rear cargo rack. Does anyone have any suggestions or opinions? I do a lot of camping and road trips and it would be nice to have a little extra room in the car. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't know what year you are looking to buy for, but try these...https://www.etrailer.com/best/Car/Cargo_Carriers and https://www.carid.com/chevy-cruze-roof-racks/
Happy hunting!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Curt hitch and really like it. The best time to buy them is around Thanksgiving. It took me about 45 minutes to install mine in December outside in Wisconsin. From what I understand, Thule is the best for the racks.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I have some Curt hitches, can sell you one cheap. 
You want the floor mount or the bumper bolt mount?
Where do you live?

Floor mount you have to lower the exhaust and trim a heat shield. 
Back mount you have to cut a notch in the bottom edge of the bumper plastic.


----------



## Sevenbridgesangler (Nov 26, 2018)

Sorry about the year, I have a 2018. And I definitely dont want to cut a notch in the bumper lol. I'm located in northern NJ


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

For a cargo rack, to on the hitch, consider the Curt 1 1/2 inch adjustable shank basket. Other baskets designed for 2" receivers will not work well. By the time you adapt them to 1.5" receiver it extends too far off the bumper and is too close to the ground. 

I have one on my 2012 pulled it all the way to Yellowstone. It's amazing how much stuff you can fit in two plastic tubs, and it's more aerodynamic friendly than using a roof carrier.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Sevenbridgesangler said:


> Hey all im looking at purchasing a roof rack with a basket and a trailer hitch for a rear cargo rack. Does anyone have any suggestions or opinions? I do a lot of camping and road trips and it would be nice to have a little extra room in the car. Thanks in advance.


https://www.amazon.com/Curt-Manufac...53NWQ&qid=1556664109&s=warehouse-deals&sr=8-2


----------



## Sevenbridgesangler (Nov 26, 2018)

That's not a bad price! But condition seems to be pretty beat up. But thank you for posting.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

lol, its a hitch that you wont ever see. who cares if it has a scratch? Theres another one for $44 that's in "better" condition than the $38 one.


----------



## Sevenbridgesangler (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm not worried a about a scratch but the description made it sound pretty beat up. I'll take a look at the other one. Thank you!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

We're probably talking about hitches that were beat up by UPS in transit, returned, and got beat up some more on the trip back to Amazon. 

The real issue is whether any of the hardware is missing. (EDIT: the better condition one in Amazon Warehouse is disclosed to be missing hardware, the other one isn't disclosed, so it's probably complete, but you never know for sure until you receive it) 
You need four special high strength 7/16" carriage bolts, four plates with square holes in them to hold the carriage bolt heads, four high strength self locking flange nuts, and four fishwires to get the bolts/plates in place (although you can make do with one fishwire and use it four times). 

Your local Curt dealer can order a complete replacement hardware pack for $20-25. Curt won't sell it to you and they don't sell it piece by piece. Any hitch shop will have tons of fishwires to give you, but the 7/16" class I/class II mounting hardware is a bit less common, most hitches are class III/IV and take larger bolts.

But you didn't say where you are, so I assume it's nowhere near me. 
If it is, I'll let you have my one floor mount hitch, with all the hardware, a couple scuffs and one chip in the paint, for $50.


----------

